# Blue Bloods



## JOSweetHeart

Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?


----------



## waltky

Is good show...

... got Tom Selleck in it...

... Granny thinks he's a hunk.

_P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?_

_Winter Olympics comin' on._


----------



## fncceo

What’s not to love?


----------



## usmbguest5318

JOSweetHeart said:


> Does anyone else here watch this show?


It may be a good show; I don't know.  I know that when I'd first heard about it I thought it was about something totally different from what it is about.  I've had enough with police dramas, so, I don't watch it.

Truly, I've had enough with the continuing drama aspect of nighttime television, period.  I "get" the notion of character development and why writers, actors and directors incorporate it into dramatic television productions.  It's also not lost on me that the so-called "dramady" (hour-long programs that blend comedy with drama) challenge the television academy because there's no clear cut "box" in which to fit them. 

That said, were I desirous of continuing drama, I'd watch daytime television dramas.  Frankly, I'd like to see more night time drama that, like _Twilight Zone_, is the television equivalent of short stories that have nothing to do with one another and that are instead self-contained dramatic stories that stand on their own and are good.  Television is able to do that with miniseries that run as specials of a sort, but it seems unable (unwilling?) to produce them as regular programming. 

The closest to that and of which I'm aware, is _American Horror Story_, which is sort of like that, but the dramatic presentation spans a whole season instead of one to three episodes.  After that, _Murdoch Mysteries_ and _Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries_ approach it; they both have minor ongoing storylines pertaining to the personal lives of the protagonists, but mostly each episode is self-contained.  Otherwise, the only wholly self-contained episodic shows I can think of are in the non-fiction genre.


----------



## waltky

Granny says ya shoulda seen him...

... in Quigley Down Under.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

waltky said:


> Is good show...
> 
> ... got Tom Selleck in it...
> 
> ... Granny thinks he's a hunk.
> 
> _P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?_
> 
> _Winter Olympics comin' on._


Thank you.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I hate Winter Olympics.


----------



## miketx

I've been watching it but I don't care for how easily Selleck and the rest go along with unconstitutional laws, and his oldest son portrays a rights violating cop that assaults cuffed suspects frequently. And yes I know it's fiction, but I thought Selleck was a little more Patriotic then he portrays himself. I think I would find a role like that unconscionable unless I were portraying a bad guy.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show in my opinion was sad. To me, if his grades don't suffer, Jack should work an after school job to help pay for college and Nikki should've recorded/film that last encounter with her boss. That would've been plenty to help get him put away for going after her.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## miketx

JOSweetHeart said:


> Last night's show in my opinion was sad. To me, if his grades don't suffer, Jack should work an after school job to help pay for college and Nikki should've recorded/film that last encounter with her boss. That would've been plenty to help get him put away for going after her.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


Nikki's hot, but too bad she's a dyke.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ No she isn't. She dates a male cop at the end of season six when she got kidnapped by the guy that Danny had to blow away in that open field.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## miketx

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ No she isn't. She dates a male cop at the end of season six when she got kidnapped by the guy that Danny had to blow away in that open field.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


I mean in real life.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ In real life according to what is written about her *here*, she has a boy friend.

God bless you and her and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## DGS49

I am a regular viewer of this show.  It is striking in today's TV environment in that the protagonists are conservative law & order types, and also the Irish - Catholic cultural theme.

I have no idea whether the police activity is analogous to NYC reality, but close enough for me.  Also, I think there is a bit of eye candy for most audience members.  Whining about "constitutional" violations in this program is neurotically stupid.

To be specific, the decision of "Commission Reagan" to terminate the officer who rightly accosted a "dreamer" last week strains credulity.  The character we have come to know over the past 5 seasons would not have done tnat.  I wonder what has happened with the writers.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Sadly this isn't the first time that Frank pretty much had to side with someone else over his officers. At the beginning of the season five opener when a crazy guy had to be stunned and ended up getting hit by a car after the stunning took place, the cop who wanted him to be stunned was going to get canned too. Sadly though at the end of the episode we see that cop in a hospital bed fighting for his life after his getting drunk over the situation after 19 years of being sober led him to crashing his car. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but I have started missing Jamie. He was only shown one time just like during the previous episode.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## yiostheoy

JOSweetHeart said:


> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?


When this show comes on ION TV I change the channel.

I like Criminal Minds.  That's about it on ION for me.


----------



## longknife

Someone on these forums turned me on to it and I find it quite enjoyable.


----------



## depotoo

I watch it.  Some times I enjoy it, other times not so much.  Just seems to be inconsistent.


----------



## MaryL

Where to begin? I LOVE Erin Regan. And that Sunday meal conversation. They challenge each other with topics like " What was your biggest failure". Really?  It can be a tad formulaic at times, but it transcends. All the actors, producers and writers  of the  show need a big hug from us all!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Whenever Danny is in need of a favor, all Erin ever does is blow him off every time. When did a person like that become someone who is lovable?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## MaryL

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Whenever Danny is in need of a favor, all Erin ever does is blow him off every time. When did a person like that become someone who is lovable?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


Erin is the Yin to Danny's Yang. Can't have one with out the other.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I loved the look that Anthony gave that club guy when the bartender lady walked in.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## MaryL

I loved Blue Bloods, it's a TV show, what do you expect? Danny's  female Hispanic partner disappears, Ok, so goes it... then replaced by Puerto Rican  mixed raced  gal but when his wife just suddenly dies... Life throws weird  unexpected  stuff at us all the time...Perhaps  life is to weird  for a TV show to encompass...


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

waltky said:


> Granny says ya shoulda seen him...
> 
> ... in Quigley Down Under.


*AUSTRALIAN:  Crocodile Dundee
LOSTRALIAN:  Crock of Dung Tea*

Abos are abominable.  They are closer to your avatar than anything in that feralphile Hollywood Kumbaya.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

JOSweetHeart said:


> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?


*Whoever Controls Language Controls the Rest of Us*

Another change in language to protect a sheltered class.  "Blue Blood" meant HeirHead before this.  I thought it referred to a show about spoiled rich degenerates, not cops.

Also protective of the hereditary regime was a sports column about Kareem Abdul Jabbar's opinions, saying, "Since Kareem is a member of basketball's aristocracy, we should listen to him."  For the language challenged, only Kareem's son and grandson would be aristocrats, and I doubt if anyone should listen to anyone like that.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* to read about the next two new episodes of the show.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but it was sad. Jamie just needs to be out with his feeling already where Eddie is concerned once and for all. Whatever he needs to put out there, he should've done it while she was in that hospital bed.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The inspector general is going to be back in the next episode. To me, she and Frank would make a great couple!


----------



## MaryL

JOSweetHeart said:


> Last night's show was good, but it was sad. Jamie just needs to be out with his feeling already where Eddie is concerned once and for all. Whatever he needs to put out there, he should've done it while she was in that hospital bed.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. The inspector general is going to be back in the next episode. To me, she and Frank would make a great couple!


----------



## MaryL

I miss Amy Carlson,..what the hell was she THINKING? Well, life goes on...


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I miss her too. I forgot to ask in my previous message about the game that was being played at the end of the episode. Does anyone here who saw the episode know what game that was?

God bless you and Amy always!!!

Holly


----------



## DGS49

As with the relationship on NCIS-LA between Marty and Kensi Bligh the writers like to tease the audience with a coming romance.  They will string it along until you are sick of it, then decide whether the allow it to go forward or send one of them packing.  Easy to do on a cop show.

I sometimes wonder what it says about me that I still find the show interesting and entertaining every week, after how many years?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's episode of this show was awesome! What Danny did to that man in the interrogation room took me right back to what he did in the very first episode!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to what I read *here*, Blue Bloods will be back in the fall for season #9.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* to see what will be happening on the show this Friday.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I love Anthony, but in my opinion, Erin only deserves so much standing up for considering the way that she is towards the members of her family.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I knew Jamie wouldn't take that test. Speaking of tests, was it ever said how Nikki did on the one that she took at the end of a new episode that was shown earlier in the year?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, Eddie did a great job during this past Friday night's show when she had to talk that woman out of what her intention was.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## MaryL

This show is the best of what America represents. When I sit down at thanksgiving dinner and (what remains of) our family says grace, it's sooo corny and beautiful at the same time...We need someone like Frank Reagan at the head of our national table.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Only one more episode left of the current season.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## longknife

The last episode was pretty good. Can't think of the actresses name but Lord her age is showing!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was awesome! I cried for Danny at the beginning, but my heart went out to Frank at the end because I think that he was wishing that Mary and Joe could've been there for Jamie's big news.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## longknife

It's been renewed for another season.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night at the end of this show, a preview for the season nine opener was shown and it looks like Danny is going to be face to face with someone who had a hand in torching his house last year.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. My big fear is that we will eventually learn that Linda's helicopter crash was not an accident. I've seen that kind of story line on another show, C.D. Parker of Walker Texas Ranger that is, and so if it can be done on one show, it can be done on another.


----------



## Freiheit

I find it had to believe anyone lives vicariously through tv programs.  Most if not all of them are written by people whose values, beliefs, and lives are antithetical to what conservatives, republicans and the right wing believe.  Seems to me tv offerings would be anathema to those who claim to be on the right.


----------



## longknife

Freiheit said:


> I find it had to believe anyone lives vicariously through tv programs.  Most if not all of them are written by people whose values, beliefs, and lives are antithetical to what conservatives, republicans and the right wing believe.  Seems to me tv offerings would be anathema to those who claim to be on the right.



*Bluebloods is, by far, one of the most "conservative" shows on TV. [I hate using political buzzwords.] The show is pro-police and law and order.*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw last night's season nine opener and what I don't get is the big deal that was being made about Jamie and Eddie wanting to be partners still. In my opinion, the feelings that they have for each other should only make them even stronger as a law enforcement duo.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Will Nikki be putting on the uniform anytime soon now that she may be done with college? A year ago Erin said while standing at her ex's hospital bed, "Our daughter graduates from college this year and you are not going to miss it!" Sometime after that Nikki took the cop's exam and felt that she had passed. No more was ever said about it after that though.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I felt bad for Jamie during tonight's show. Going to a whole new location is already big enough, but to get stuck with those who do nothing but act like children? What did he do to deserve such treatment?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Jamie and Eddie's putt putt scene was my favorite part of this show tonight! I thank Eddie for asking him what I myself am wanting to know.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Okay I have one more question. Why Linda and not Erin instead?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, this show last night was awesome and Jamie is the reason why. I hope that he had the authority to not only fire the "cop" who was supposed to be backing up Eddie, but I hope that the cuffs were placed on the word that I can't say too!!!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but I was rather surprised to see Jack going off to college already. I thought that he was just starting his final year of high school. Shawn I thought was starting his freshman high school year, but when him and Eddie were together, he asked about when she was 16 years old. In season five he was in the 5th grade, so by now he should only be like 14 or 15, but most definitely not old enough to legally drive by now.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. According to what Erin said to Nikki's dad a year ago when he was in that hospital bed in last year's season opener, Nikki should be done with college by now.


----------



## DGS49

I'm sure they play with the timelines and ages of the characters, in order to allow whatever story line "works" for them.

I have the impression that they haven't decided what direction to take the Nikki character.  In real life she would be applying for law schools, but that would not be a very exciting story line.  I think she has her own followers on the show, who don't want her to fade into oblivion - as she would if she went to Harvard Law.

The concern about having Eddi working in Jamie's unit is legitimate.  The NYPD would never allow it, and for very good reasons.  There would be too much chance of either of them making split-second decisions out of "love" rather than for the best tactical result.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Because Nikki took the cop's exam last season thinking that she passed, I thought that she would be wearing the uniform by now.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This show was good the other day, but in my opinion, I don't think that Eddie being partnered with another female cop is the best idea. If she were to be in serious enough need of help, but another female be enough to get her out of it?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I fell asleep and missed some of tonight's episode, but I did see Danny get the news about Linda and when I heard what was said, I was like, "I knew it! Its CD Parker of Walker, Texas Ranger all over again!" I wonder how long until Danny finally comes face to face with Linda's murderer.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw the newest episode of this show and its a complete and total mystery to me how Frank and the rest of the family are able to put up with Erin. If she were a member of my family, it would take all that I have in me not to tear every hair out of her head.......I *LOVE* Jamie and Danny!!!

God bless you and the guys who play them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but it does leave me with this question. Will Danny end up following in his father's foot steps and just stay single for the remainder of his life?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but I do have a question. Why was Sid the one who got stuck doing the press conference in the first place if he was clearly not the best person to do such a thing?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I love his "Tell it like it is." attitude.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Blue Bloods this past Friday was good, but I couldn't help but notice that Eddie is still partnered with another female cop. To me, she should be with another male cop in case another female cop is not enough when extra strength is needed.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Nikki's college graduation was mentioned. Will she be putting on the uniform after taking off her cap and gown?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This show was good this past Friday night, but if I heard right, the girl that Erin was prosecuting one way or another was going to get away with killing that little boy. When Erin and Anthony were shown chatting about the case, I think that I heard Anthony say that ten years was going to be how long her prison time frame would've been. In my opinion, ten years when the victim is a child is bull crap!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I cried when I saw the end of this show last night. When Linda was first asked about, that look on Danny's face in my opinion couldn't have been anymore award winning.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The preview for next week's show looked really good. Jamie and Danny are going to go at it.......again.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was awesome and to me, hearing the words "You are one your own." be said to Erin was the best part of it all! I was like, "Finally! She now knows what it is that she has done all of these years to her own family!"

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. What Jamie said to Eddie before the family dinner, in my opinion, is what Danny needed to hear. If Jamie lets one person slide, then he would pretty much have to let everyone else have a pass too and if the rules and the laws are not going to be enforced, why are they there in the first place?


----------



## candycorn

I saw some of it...I'm struck by how much Magnum now looks like Higgins.

I've seen some episodes. It strikes me as being a little overly-righteous in the few episodes I've caught.


----------



## Picaro

JOSweetHeart said:


> Does anyone else here watch this show?



I watch the reruns on that channel that runs them all day; I watch a couple of episodes, maybe three depending on the weather. I like the series, but miss the current series a lot. I missed the episode where Danny's wife gets killed,  and I'm still trying to catch it on the rerun days with no luck. All the characters are pretty good actors and it's well written.

Sitting down to watch TV usually puts me to sleep, though, so I end up missing half of the shows anyway.


----------



## Dekster

Picaro said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the reruns on that channel that runs them all day; I watch a couple of episodes, maybe three depending on the weather. I like the series, but miss the current series a lot. I missed the episode where Danny's wife gets killed,  and I'm still trying to catch it on the rerun days with no luck. All the characters are pretty good actors and it's well written.
> 
> Sitting down to watch TV usually puts me to sleep, though, so I end up missing half of the shows anyway.
Click to expand...


There really wasn't an episode when Danny's wife got killed that I recall. They disappeared her over summer.


----------



## Picaro

Dekster said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the reruns on that channel that runs them all day; I watch a couple of episodes, maybe three depending on the weather. I like the series, but miss the current series a lot. I missed the episode where Danny's wife gets killed,  and I'm still trying to catch it on the rerun days with no luck. All the characters are pretty good actors and it's well written.
> 
> Sitting down to watch TV usually puts me to sleep, though, so I end up missing half of the shows anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really wasn't an episode when Danny's wife got killed that I recall. They disappeared her over summer.
Click to expand...


lol well that explains why it seemed like I just missed it and caught the later episodes, then. 

Thanks for that, else I would still be looking for it and going nuts.


----------



## Dekster

Picaro said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the reruns on that channel that runs them all day; I watch a couple of episodes, maybe three depending on the weather. I like the series, but miss the current series a lot. I missed the episode where Danny's wife gets killed,  and I'm still trying to catch it on the rerun days with no luck. All the characters are pretty good actors and it's well written.
> 
> Sitting down to watch TV usually puts me to sleep, though, so I end up missing half of the shows anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really wasn't an episode when Danny's wife got killed that I recall. They disappeared her over summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol well that explains why it seemed like I just missed it and caught the later episodes, then.
> 
> Thanks for that, else I would still be looking for it and going nuts.
Click to expand...


No problem.  IIRC they started off the fall premiere last year with Danny visiting the grave and them haphazzardly talking about a medivac crash and they have backed into the storyline surrounding it with the recent psychic telling him she said she was murdered.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's episode was good although I wanted to smack Erin...again. Whenever Danny needs a favor out of her, she can't blow him off fast enough, but when he doesn't need one, she never knows when to leave him alone! Could she be anymore of a headache?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## MoneyShaker

JOSweetHeart said:


> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?




A better name for this show would have been "The Self Righteous Brothers"

smug arrogant pricks.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ To me, if anyone on that show has such an attitude, its Erin. She is the one that I can not stand.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## MoneyShaker

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ To me, if anyone on that show has such an attitude, its Erin. She is the one that I can not stand.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly




Erin is , by far, the worst of the family. I'm sure the entire family wishes it had been her instead of Joe.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ To me, it should have been her instead of Linda!

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Not long after Linda's accident, Frank made a remark during one episode about Nikki being the one who was sitting where Linda used to be at the family dinner. I was like, "The last person who was in that chair got killed! Erin, would you please trade places with your daughter? She doesn't deserve such a fate."


----------



## miketx

Sorry, but after watching it all, it's clear to see the anti gun and anti white bias and the "rely on the police" themes subtly played out by the series.


----------



## MoneyShaker

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ To me, it should have been her instead of Linda!
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. Not long after Linda's accident, Frank made a remark during one episode about Nikki being the one who was sitting where Linda used to be at the family dinner. I was like, "The last person who was in that chair got killed! Erin, would you please trade places with your daughter? She doesn't deserve such a fate."




I'm not a Nikki fan either LOL actually I dont like anyone in the family, but I enjoy the show. Weird I know .


----------



## MoneyShaker

miketx said:


> Sorry, but after watching it all, it's clear to see the anti gun and anti white bias and the "rely on the police" themes subtly played out by the series.



Oh , you haven't watched enough then, there are actually times in some seasons where it is quite clear that the police department disagrees with the policy of taking guns from private citizens and such.

That they don't stray far from realistic NYC is just a desire to be realistic, this show isn't anti gun. Nor anti white for that matter.


----------



## miketx

MoneyShaker said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but after watching it all, it's clear to see the anti gun and anti white bias and the "rely on the police" themes subtly played out by the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh , you haven't watched enough then, there are actually times in some seasons where it is quite clear that the police department disagrees with the policy of taking guns from private citizens and such.
> 
> That they don't stray far from realistic NYC is just a desire to be realistic, this show isn't anti gun. Nor anti white for that matter.
Click to expand...

Art copying reality? Nope, bias. It's ok, all of of h-wood is like that.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

MoneyShaker said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ To me, it should have been her instead of Linda!
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. Not long after Linda's accident, Frank made a remark during one episode about Nikki being the one who was sitting where Linda used to be at the family dinner. I was like, "The last person who was in that chair got killed! Erin, would you please trade places with your daughter? She doesn't deserve such a fate."
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nikki fan either LOL actually I dont like anyone in the family, but I enjoy the show. Weird I know .
Click to expand...

Actually Erin is the one that I can not stand which is why I would rather her be in Linda's chair instead of Nikki just in case the chair is cursed.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## MoneyShaker

JOSweetHeart said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ To me, it should have been her instead of Linda!
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. Not long after Linda's accident, Frank made a remark during one episode about Nikki being the one who was sitting where Linda used to be at the family dinner. I was like, "The last person who was in that chair got killed! Erin, would you please trade places with your daughter? She doesn't deserve such a fate."
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nikki fan either LOL actually I dont like anyone in the family, but I enjoy the show. Weird I know .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Erin is the one that I can not stand which is why I would rather her be in Linda's chair instead of Nikki just in case the chair is cursed.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


When I said "I'm not a Nikki fan either" I meant I'm not a fan of Erin , I'm not a fan of Nikki either"

Actually, I dislike the entire family.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I guess you can party hardy tonight because the show isn't on.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## MoneyShaker

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ I guess you can party hardy tonight because the show isn't on.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Once again you misunderstand. I like the show, i dislike the Reagans.


----------



## miketx

MoneyShaker said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I guess you can party hardy tonight because the show isn't on.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you misunderstand. I like the show, i dislike the Reagans.
Click to expand...

No such people exist.


----------



## miketx

Latest episode shows how pro-sanctuary they are. An illegal refuses to show a cop his ID. It escalates, and she asks if he's illegal. They crucify her. Liberal scum. I Realize it's a TV show, but it's the agenda they push.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good! If the guy who played Anthony's brother is not related to the guy who plays Anthony, I want to know where the guy was found because in my opinion, they look alike.   

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This show was good this past Friday night, but I couldn't help but want to smack the woman that Erin had to deal with. I get why she was mad, but it sounded like what was done to her daughter was the only solution. The good thing about how things are now is that her daughter is not suffering anymore.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Flopper

JOSweetHeart said:


> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?


It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.


----------



## Flopper

usmbguest5318 said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show?
> 
> 
> 
> It may be a good show; I don't know.  I know that when I'd first heard about it I thought it was about something totally different from what it is about.  I've had enough with police dramas, so, I don't watch it.
> 
> Truly, I've had enough with the continuing drama aspect of nighttime television, period.  I "get" the notion of character development and why writers, actors and directors incorporate it into dramatic television productions.  It's also not lost on me that the so-called "dramady" (hour-long programs that blend comedy with drama) challenge the television academy because there's no clear cut "box" in which to fit them.
> 
> That said, were I desirous of continuing drama, I'd watch daytime television dramas.  Frankly, I'd like to see more night time drama that, like _Twilight Zone_, is the television equivalent of short stories that have nothing to do with one another and that are instead self-contained dramatic stories that stand on their own and are good.  Television is able to do that with miniseries that run as specials of a sort, but it seems unable (unwilling?) to produce them as regular programming.
> 
> The closest to that and of which I'm aware, is _American Horror Story_, which is sort of like that, but the dramatic presentation spans a whole season instead of one to three episodes.  After that, _Murdoch Mysteries_ and _Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries_ approach it; they both have minor ongoing storylines pertaining to the personal lives of the protagonists, but mostly each episode is self-contained.  Otherwise, the only wholly self-contained episodic shows I can think of are in the non-fiction genre.
Click to expand...

I agree continuing stories suck.  Continuing stories help keep rating up but a lot of people avoid those series so we have the format which has a new story every week with background story that goes on and on and on


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Flopper said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.
Click to expand...

Where have you seen or heard it said that this is the show's final season?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Flopper

JOSweetHeart said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have you seen or heard it said that this is the show's final season?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...

There's nothing official.  However, any show that makes 9 seasons is living on borrowed time.  Ratings for the show are not really bad but they are down 5% to 10% plus none of the actors are contracted for a season 10.

I would like to see some of the cast in different roles, particularly Donnie Wahlberg who plays Danny.


----------



## Tax Man

Flopper said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have you seen or heard it said that this is the show's final season?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing official.  However, any show that makes 9 seasons is living on borrowed time.  Ratings for the show are not really bad but they are down 5% to 10% plus none of the actors are contracted for a season 10.
> 
> I would like to see some of the cast in different roles, particularly Donnie Wahlberg who plays Danny.
Click to expand...

Walberg should have been canned on the first show. No cop would be able to keep their job with his attitude and anger issues.


----------



## Flopper

Tax Man said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have you seen or heard it said that this is the show's final season?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing official.  However, any show that makes 9 seasons is living on borrowed time.  Ratings for the show are not really bad but they are down 5% to 10% plus none of the actors are contracted for a season 10.
> 
> I would like to see some of the cast in different roles, particularly Donnie Wahlberg who plays Danny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walberg should have been canned on the first show. No cop would be able to keep their job with his attitude and anger issues.
Click to expand...

Good Grief!  This show is not meant to be realist.  How many families of law enforcement officers have a Harvard graduate who decides to become a cop, a police commission, a retired police commissioner, a prosecutor, a son that's detective, a son that's a beat cop, a son who died in 911, and who each week fight the never ending battle for truth, justice, and the American way of life.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tax Man said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have you seen or heard it said that this is the show's final season?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing official.  However, any show that makes 9 seasons is living on borrowed time.  Ratings for the show are not really bad but they are down 5% to 10% plus none of the actors are contracted for a season 10.
> 
> I would like to see some of the cast in different roles, particularly Donnie Wahlberg who plays Danny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walberg should have been canned on the first show. No cop would be able to keep their job with his attitude and anger issues.
Click to expand...

Danny going as far as he went is what kept that missing girl alive. Time was a luxury that he didn't have due to the child have diabetes, so I don't blame him for beating on that man. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Dekster

Flopper said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.
Click to expand...


Have they officially decided it is the last season?  Last I heard it was still a question mark.  It's ratings are a bit odd but that is not completely unusual for Saturday network shows.  Low demographic numbers but fairly strong total viewership for the network.  A lot of people watch---just not the ones that matter to advertisers.


----------



## Flopper

Dekster said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they officially decided it is the last season?  Last I heard it was still a question mark.  It's ratings are a bit odd but that is not completely unusual for Saturday network shows.  Low demographic numbers but fairly strong total viewership for the network.  A lot of people watch---just not the ones that matter to advertisers.
Click to expand...

The last I checked, there was no decision.  However, Tom Selleck said there were no contracts that extended past this season.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Dekster said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they officially decided it is the last season?  Last I heard it was still a question mark.  It's ratings are a bit odd but that is not completely unusual for Saturday network shows.  Low demographic numbers but fairly strong total viewership for the network.  A lot of people watch---just not the ones that matter to advertisers.
Click to expand...

Blue Bloods is show on Friday, not Saturday.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Dekster

JOSweetHeart said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they officially decided it is the last season?  Last I heard it was still a question mark.  It's ratings are a bit odd but that is not completely unusual for Saturday network shows.  Low demographic numbers but fairly strong total viewership for the network.  A lot of people watch---just not the ones that matter to advertisers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blue Bloods is show on Friday, not Saturday.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


Ok whenever.  I DVR it and watch it on Sunday


----------



## Dekster

Flopper said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they officially decided it is the last season?  Last I heard it was still a question mark.  It's ratings are a bit odd but that is not completely unusual for Saturday network shows.  Low demographic numbers but fairly strong total viewership for the network.  A lot of people watch---just not the ones that matter to advertisers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last I checked, there was no decision.  However, Tom Selleck said there were no contracts that extended past this season.
Click to expand...


That's not unusual.  You don't want to end up having to buy out a bunch of high dollar actors for a show not airing.  I guy I know made out like a bandit when a show he was on got cancelled after a couple episodes.  They had to pay him his full contract price for the series.


----------



## longknife

Flopper said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here watch this show? Last night's episode was really good. I am glad that girl was going to be cleared of her assault charge once her community service was done. I felt bad for her. It was either she be pounded or her teacher. To me, what the principal ended up doing actually made some sense. Speaking to them students in the only language that they understand is exactly what should've been done because when you multiply a positive times a negative, what do you get? Not a positive, but you will get a positive when you multiply a negative times a negative.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. At the end of the show, when a preview for the next new episode was put out there, it was said that it wouldn't be shown until March 2nd. Why are we having to wait so long, especially when new episodes are normally shown all through the current month?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a well done series, something for our conservative members.  This is the last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they officially decided it is the last season?  Last I heard it was still a question mark.  It's ratings are a bit odd but that is not completely unusual for Saturday network shows.  Low demographic numbers but fairly strong total viewership for the network.  A lot of people watch---just not the ones that matter to advertisers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last I checked, there was no decision.  However, Tom Selleck said there were no contracts that extended past this season.
Click to expand...


According to this, there has been no decision as of 3/21/2019 about a Season 10 Blue Bloods on CBS: Canceled or Season 10? (Release Date) - canceled TV shows - TV Series Finale


----------



## longknife

I'm not always thrilled with the acting but it does come up with a lot of real-life events that make it worth watching - I DVR it.

My main gripe is that Selleck always seems to be either hunching his shoulders or trying to hide his neck.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. The story line concerning Jamie and Eddie made perfect sense considering what happened to Joe.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show couldn't have been better although I think that Danny shouldn't have removed his ring until he was truly ready for it to not be on his hand anymore.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Go *here* for some awesome news about the show.


----------



## DGS49

The renewal is a good thing, as non-Leftist programming is worth preserving.


----------



## Flopper

DGS49 said:


> The renewal is a good thing, as non-Leftist programming is worth preserving.


It's a good show, not realist but worth watching.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Amen to that. In my opinion, the show tells about how things should be.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Although I think that it was wrong of the writers to kill Linda. I cried with Danny when he took his ring off on the day before yesterday. The woman who made him do it, I wanted to yell at her saying, "Danny will remove that ring when he is good and ready to, not when someone else tells him to!" By the way, the "gift" that she claims to have, are there really people like her out there in the world who think that they can get into contact with those who are no longer here?


----------



## Flopper

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Amen to that. In my opinion, the show tells about how things should be.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. Although I think that it was wrong of the writers to kill Linda. I cried with Danny when he took his ring off on the day before yesterday. The woman who made him do it, I wanted to yell at her saying, "Danny will remove that ring when he is good and ready to, not when someone else tells him to!" By the way, the "gift" that she claims to have, are there really people like her out there in the world who think that they can get into contact with those who are no longer here?


The only thing I dislike about the show is it glorifies the NYPD a bit too much.  All politicians and bureaucrats are idiots.  Protesters are either poor misguided souls or criminals.  Also, the biggest problem the department seems to have is public relations and the chief pays no attention at all to his public relations guy.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Like I said in my previous message, the show tells about how things should be, not how things sadly are in the real world.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Flopper

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Like I said in my previous message, the show tells about how things should be, not how things sadly are in the real world.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


The cast is almost entirely white with almost no diversity which also describes it's audience.   As I said, totally unrealistic but yes, it's certainly how some American believe the way things should be.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ There have been plenty of non white characters. Danny's partner in the first episode I believe was a black man. His second partner was a half white half black lady and then of course along came Jackie. Detective Baez is Spanish and the lady that Eddie was recently partnered with was a black woman. The chief that was killed at the end of season five was a black man. His boy is also a cop. The cop who protected his daughter instead of a shop keeper in season seven is also black and so is the cop who was no stranger to pot in season I believe it was. Let us not forget about the man who played mayor Poole and the man who plays reverend Potter. I am guessing that he will no longer be shown since he is now on a new show named The Code?

God bless you and the non white cast members always!!!

Holly

P.S. How could I forget about the detective that dies in season two? At the beginning of the episode he dies in Danny arms and just a few days later, the man's new born baby was going to be christened. I wanted to put my arms around Danny so bad, I had never seen him cry so hard.


----------



## Flopper

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ There have been plenty of non white characters. Danny's partner in the first episode I believe was a black man. His second partner was a half white half black lady and then of course along came Jackie. Detective Baez is Spanish and the lady that Eddie was recently partnered with was a black woman. The chief that was killed at the end of season five was a black man. His boy is also a cop. The cop who protected his daughter instead of a shop keeper in season seven is also black and so is the cop who was no stranger to pot in season I believe it was. Let us not forget about the man who played mayor Poole and the man who plays reverend Potter. I am guessing that he will no longer be shown since he is now on a new show named The Code?
> 
> God bless you and the non white cast members always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. How could I forget about the detective that dies in season two? At the beginning of the episode he dies in Danny arms and just a few days later, the man's new born baby was going to be christened. I wanted to put my arms around Danny so bad, I had never seen him cry so hard.


I was looking at the regular cast of about 18 all white members. There are a half dozen blacks among the 20+ supporting actors that appear from time to time.  It's not the kind of program that is likely to appeal to most blacks so that it's reasonable that the producers would not include any blacks as part of the regular cast.

Blue Bloods is a well written decently acted police drama with a Blue Lives Matter agenda. It's a show about nepotism, police corruption, and racism. They even go so far as to stereotype the Irish.  To watch this inner circle examine their own acceptance of abusing the rights of the accused (as well as other peripheral characters) is interesting. Of course the nobility of their actions are always justified and the message is that it makes for a safer society.

Blue Bloods (TV Series 2010– ) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDbq=blue+bloods+cast&rlz=1C1ASUC_enUS602US602&oq=blue+bloods+cast&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i61j69i59j0l3.12363j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Dekster

Flopper said:


> *I was looking at the regular cast of about 18 all white members. There are a half dozen blacks among the 20+ supporting actors that appear from time to time.  It's not the kind of program that is likely to appeal to most blacks so that it's reasonable that the producers would not include any blacks as part of the regular cast.*
> 
> Blue Bloods is a well written decently acted police drama with a Blue Lives Matter agenda. It's a show about nepotism, police corruption, and racism. They even go so far as to stereotype the Irish.  To watch this inner circle examine their own acceptance of abusing the rights of the accused (as well as other peripheral characters) is interesting. Of course the nobility of their actions are always justified and the message is that it makes for a safer society.
> 
> Blue Bloods (TV Series 2010– ) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDbq=blue+bloods+cast&rlz=1C1ASUC_enUS602US602&oq=blue+bloods+cast&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i61j69i59j0l3.12363j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



That analysis is very logical and seems to make sense.  It is, however, incorrect.  The reason Hollywood has a propensity for whites over blacks isn't because they are pandering to American audiences (or are racists as some allege).  They are pandering to overseas audiences.  It  seems counterintuitive in some ways, but over seas earnings are a big part of the mix and overseas audiences prefer white dominated productions.


----------



## Flopper

Dekster said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I was looking at the regular cast of about 18 all white members. There are a half dozen blacks among the 20+ supporting actors that appear from time to time.  It's not the kind of program that is likely to appeal to most blacks so that it's reasonable that the producers would not include any blacks as part of the regular cast.*
> 
> Blue Bloods is a well written decently acted police drama with a Blue Lives Matter agenda. It's a show about nepotism, police corruption, and racism. They even go so far as to stereotype the Irish.  To watch this inner circle examine their own acceptance of abusing the rights of the accused (as well as other peripheral characters) is interesting. Of course the nobility of their actions are always justified and the message is that it makes for a safer society.
> 
> Blue Bloods (TV Series 2010– ) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDbq=blue+bloods+cast&rlz=1C1ASUC_enUS602US602&oq=blue+bloods+cast&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i61j69i59j0l3.12363j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That analysis is very logical and seems to make sense.  It is, however, incorrect.  The reason Hollywood has a propensity for whites over blacks isn't because they are pandering to American audiences (or are racists as some allege).  They are pandering to overseas audiences.  It  seems counterintuitive in some ways, but over seas earnings are a big part of the mix and overseas audiences prefer white dominated productions.
Click to expand...

I have to agree with you that Hollywood is making more money from overseas audience and thus will cater to their interest.  However, it is hard to imagine that most foreign audiences are going to be interested in Blue Bloods


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My favorite thing about last night's show was Jamie letting Eddie know that he was open to the idea of adoption when he saw how hung up she was getting on the baby that she saved. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The direction that Sean drove the family dinner conversation into was another good moment.


----------



## Flopper

JOSweetHeart said:


> My favorite thing about last night's show was Jamie letting Eddie know that he was open to the idea of adoption when he saw how hung up she was getting on the baby that she saved.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. The direction that Sean drove the family dinner conversation into was another good moment.


I liked the last scenes where Erin confronts her father on the crime bill and where she tells the governor she want be doing any more deals with him.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ The last thing that Frank said to Erin is what made me smile.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## DGS49

Interesting that the Lovebirds have gone this far in their relationship, and STILL have not had a serious conversation about whether they want kids, and when.

Totally realistic.

No, I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## longknife

I have a gut feel they will break it off - never get married.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I saw the lady who plays Erin on TV a few days ago and she says that the wedding will happen before the end of the current season.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to what I read *here*, Eddie's dad is going to be shown on this Friday's episode. It would be great if he was able to be at the wedding.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, last night's episode had one heck of an ending!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## DGS49

Next week is the season finale, and the wedding will occur.  Eddie's dad will not attend.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Eddie and her dad won't be making up before the big day? I think the legal clearance to be at the wedding was given to him. I heard Jamie say that Mr. J. can have as many as twelve hours on the "outside".

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love how Frank handled Garrett, Baker, and Sid during tonight's show.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's season ten opener was good, but I was a little disappointed when Maggie did not have anything new from Linda to let Danny know of like how she feels about the wedding ring being removed from his hand for example.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## longknife

JOSweetHeart said:


> Tonight's season ten opener was good, but I was a little disappointed when Maggie did not have anything new from Linda to let Danny know of like how she feels about the wedding ring being removed from his hand for example.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Got it on DVR - glad you didn't spoil it too much.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ You're welcome.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Jamie and Eddie's part of the show last night was so good! I love a couple who has each other's backs!

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Erin, like always, never surprises me. I will never know how Frank puts up with her.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good although I wanted to pull out every hair that is in the head of Eddie's boss. I wish that Jamie could do something about the witch. He owes Eddie anyway, but sadly his getting involved may only make things worse for her. The guy that Frank was dealing with in my opinion should've tried to find out if his mother was aware of what that will said exactly and then his sisters should've made sure that he wasn't shut out of it completely by sharing with him what they were being given now that it was up to them what was done with the assets. The couple that Danny and Baez had in front of them, if they are not willing to do more than just talk or should I say beg, anything that they say to their two kids is not going to mean a thing. 

I never thought that I would say this, but Erin actually surprised me. For once she actually helps her family. The guy who plays Anthony's brother has got to be a real life relative of the guy who plays Anthony. Their frames and hair color are the only things that don't match.

God bless you and them and everyone else from the show always!!!

Holly

P.S. Are Nikki's days on the show numbered like they were for Jack?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Anthony was my favorite part of last night's show. When he made his move at the end, I was like, "How's that for a fat boy?".

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. When Frank talked about Mary's final days, I thought about the last time that I saw my cousin, Sue. The next day is when the cancer that she had made its closing move. When I saw how gutted like a fish she looked, I knew that her end was just in front of us. On the 21st of next month, it will be eight years since her going forward. The funeral was on the day before her favorite holiday. She would cook for two days every year.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show, to me, was another sad one for two reasons. #1 Nikki. #2 The guy who gave his badge to Frank.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## DGS49

One of the highlights of this season is the showcasing of Anthony.  I wonder if he will ever be invited to the Sunday dinner?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Probably not until him and Erin were to get married.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. This isn't the only time that Anthony has been showcased as you call it. I believe that it was in season eight that he was shot and I remember in season seven I believe it was, his mother was ripped off at the bank that her money was in.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but in my opinion, Jamie and Eddie's situation did not end the right way. I think that the gender of the perpetrator ended up being the person's ace in the hole, and to me, that is wrong.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I don't fault Jamie for what he did. If he wasn't wanted in the game, why was he shown how to play then? This is why cops are brought to life in the first place. When another person makes the first place, what makes you think that a cop will not return fire in one way or another??? Duh, people!

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S The guy who forgave Erin at the end, my one and only question for him is this one: Can you forget? I can't.


----------



## DGS49

That guy would never forget what was done to him, but he can decide not to let it consume him in the future.  Even from the scant description we got, there is a lot of blame to pass around, not just Erin.  His attorney was just as much to blame.

I often wonder about these supposedly innocent people who take their lawyer's advice and decline to take the stand. If I were unjustly accused, there is NOTHING that could keep me off the stand to defend myself.  Of course, I am articulate enough to defend myself without stepping on my pecker, so to speak.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I second that. I would be out there defending myself as much as I could too. I wouldn't just dump it all on everyone else's plate to take care of. I once heard it said that many hands make light work anyway.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I'm glad that the situations for Frank and Jamie both ended in a good way. To me, if Erin gets that job position, she will only become even more of a witch than she already is. As if enough stuff doesn't already go to her head. I get where Danny's frame of mind was, but if he is the sender of the message that man got, he should be ashamed of himself for trying to set the man up. You would think that with Danny being in the line of work that he has been in all of these years, he would have a better grasp of the fact that sometimes it isn't always the man who is the problem. Yeah, that guy has a record, but in my opinion, the way that his wife decided to go about it only made the situation worse and her having the idea of moving herself and their child to another location only showed him how to play a certain game which is why I don't blame him for making the woman think that he had taken the boy and headed off to the hills. Isn't that what she was considered doing?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## harmonica

it's fake


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Can I ask in what way do you mean that?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. That woman that Eddie was dealing with, could she be anymore naive? Even I didn't believe one word of what was being said about Jamie.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

After seeing last night's show, I have one question and one question only. Why did Joe have to be the one to go? In other words, if Erin can't be the next one on the show who takes a nosedive, can someone at least smack the two bit freaking crack out of her as hard as they can? That final scene only made me feel even more bad for Eddie. With Nikki and Linda gone, who does she have for a sister, especially when she has never had one in the first place? *NO ONE*!!!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I just now saw this weekend's show on the CBS website. Once again my heart goes out to Eddie and when she said that her dad worked hard to give her a good life, I cried and thought, "That will never excuse him of all that he is guilty of!"

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. In my opinion, my dad wasn't kicked to the curb soon enough.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I just saw last night's episode at the CBS website and after seeing it, I am only reminded again of why I love this show so much. It isn't like the other shows on TV that are only on for the entertainment factor. Blue Bloods is the show that needs to be in picture because of the approach. If some people think that too much preaching goes on during the hour, my response to that kind of statement would be "Good! Because in my opinion, there is no such thing as too much especially with there being as much bad out there in this sick and screwed up planet as there is!"

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Frank not telling that lady about her husband didn't surprised me because he has kept his mouth closed before and Eddie only made me cry again when she said that her dad being what he is only led her to bringing something to a picture that a Regan family member doesn't have as much access to.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show couldn't have been more sad. I bawled at the end for the cop and the man who told that cop to not even think about laying down his badge. To me, the guy that Eddie got onto is lucky that his next doctor appointment will not be a denture fitting. Lyle Lovett did a great job playing the Texas Ranger! I never knew that acting was an interest for him. I always thought that he was just a singer and of course a former other half for actress Julia Roberts.   

God bless you and her and Lyle always!!!

Holly

P.S. I wonder why a new episode was not shown last week because it doesn't look like a new one will be given to us next Friday either. I thought that we get nothing but new episodes during the month of February every year.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

After seeing last night's show, my only question is, how many more times is Jamie going to be treated like trash by those who should know him by now?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good! I love the name that was given to the dog and the ending of the show was left with a good question mark. How far does Erin want was is in front of her to go, considering the fact that a person's past can not be re-written?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## SmokeALib

Check out the Jesse Stone series with Selleck. I think there's eight movies total. Excellent.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Actually there is nine with a tenth one to be released at some point according to Mr. Selleck's page *here*.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good and I am glad that what was acknowledged was finally addressed because it is something that I have noticed at one point or another concerning the frame of mind that Frank and Sid have had ever since they left the mean streets of New York. I can still hear what Frank said to Henry during the season five episode when Jamie was threatened by the crazy other half of a woman who was scared to get help from Jamie at the beginning of the episode. Frank said to Henry, "I can't do the things that you did back in the day, nor do I want to." What Frank seemed to finally remember last night is that some things have to be done because if they aren't done, innocent people are then who get the punishments when they do nothing to deserve such an occurrence. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I hope that all of the filming for the current season of this show was done before TV productions were to be shut down. Blue Bloods being absent from this list *here* gives me the impression that all of the filming was already in the can.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I recently watched the March 13th episode again because I missed some of it when it was first shown and to me, Danny should've talked about losing Joe to the boy who was vandalizing the cop vehicles.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I cried during last night's show when Danny was talking about forgiveness during the dinner scene. To me, its the forgetting that can not be done. People like that woman who was busted by Jamie and Eddie, people like her are the reason why forgetting is impossible. All that they do is make another person's living nightmare even worse.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. According to the shown preview for next Friday's episode, it is going to be the season finale when its only the season's 19th episode while the seasons normally go as long as 22 episodes. With it being labeled a "season finale" instead of a "series finale", does this mean that the show is going to be back in the fall?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, the season finale of this show was awesome even though I wanted to smack the crack out of so many of its female characters, Erin included like always for being the hypocrite that she was towards Anthony concerning the subject of doing favors for family members. At the end of the day, how much of a good difference has she made in the lives of her family members? The girl who got pregnant by Joe in my opinion, needed her hair pulled out for keeping him and the other Regan family members in the dark about Joe Jr. especially when Joe Jr. would only have about 13 years with his dad. I hope that we get to see more of Joe Jr. Because of how much time has already been lost, a seat for him at the Sunday family meals should always be there for him. When Danny and Detective Baez stopped Geo's brother at the end of the show, I am glad that the show history was remembered though the mention of Detective Baez's brother. I'll never forget when Javi took the bullet(s) for her in the season five opener. The girl who didn't take her baby to an actual person at the precinct, can she be busted for the way that her baby was left behind because if she can, she should be. When Eddie said that the baby had hypothermia, it would've taken all that I have in me not to slap the girl if I had been in Eddie's position. To me, Nikki and Jack should've been present for this episode since a new Regan family member was going to be introduced. Speaking of new Regan family members, should this show be back in the fall, will we be getting news that another Regan family member is coming thanks to Eddie and Jamie? 

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to this page *here*, Blue Bloods will be back in the fall.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to this write up *here*, season eleven of this show will begin on Friday, December 4th.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## DGS49

I wonder if the story lines will focus on this Cahuna Virus shit.  I sure hope not.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I won't be surprised if it does get acknowledged in some way with it being the way that things are now. That is what I love about the show. It addresses a good deal of what goes on in reality.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's season eleven opener was good, but to me, if Eddie doesn't see the change that she believes should take place in her dad, how much does she actually owe the guy?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I wonder what Erin's final words to Joe were?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good although the ending didn't surprise me. The only reason why it doesn't bother me is because of Joe Jr.'s mother. I wanted to slap her when she said to Frank, "Y'all are not his family." If them words are true, its because of her decision to keep Jr.'s existence from Joe and the other Reagan family members. If Sean had not found him, no one in that family would have ever learned about him being out there. I loved watching Erin get passed over at work. To me, its what she gets for being so awful to her family. A few questions that I have are have we seen the last of Nikki and is her absence the reason why Joe Jr. has been written into the show? Also what is supposed to happen to the guy who did the shooting of the little girl's dad at the beginning of the show? To me, he should still get some kind of sentence for being the murderer.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## DGS49

Nicky is definitely coming back, if only in a limited capacity.  Blue Bloods season 11 spoilers: Nicky will return to the show soon

She is now a 24-year-old woman, presumably looking to further her career elsewhere.

As opined in the article, there are simply not enough seats remaining at the Reagan Sunday dinner table.

As for Friday's show (December 11), more of the same.  I like it.  Glad they are not writing scripts about the Cajuna Virus or giving in to the Snowflakes.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Thanks for the news.   

God bless you and Sami always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I blame Joe Jr.'s mother for everything that took place during tonight's show. Just before he left Frank's house at the end, I was like, "Do keep in mind that you have missed so much already."

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, Jr. should just appreciate whatever attention is given to him because it may be better than being ignored completely. I wonder how often this late beautiful precious who I miss so much haunts those who decided to walk away from him.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show couldn't have been better. I am glad that a deal could be made with the detective who now sits in a wheelchair and that Officer Flores wasn't guilty of killing the guy who shot his partner. Erin's situation on the other hand made me cry when that man made it as clear as crystal glass that he couldn't forgive himself for what he was guilty of. My only question is, what kind of sentence will he be given? To me, because he is willing to put his life on the line to make up for the one that he took, part of his arrangement should include continuing to make life saving differences where other people are concerned in whatever way that he can.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but it only re-solidifies my feelings about Eddie being with another female cop for a partner. To me, a female cop should be with a male cop just in case some extra muscle is needed.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I love when Sid mentioned a raise during his final scene.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. If that ride along program that Eddie and her partner took part in is getting the axe, I am not surprised. One thing that is illustrated during tonight's show is that while things may go well during one attempt, lightning will not always strike again a second time later on which is what happened with Danny's situation too, only for him, it went the other way which was good. He showed that there is still some fairness where those who carry a badge is concerned.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but what happened at the end of the show concerning the captain that Frank was dealing with? Was he fired?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. It was cool to see Frank let that man not only come back to work, but be at the detective level. I wasn't surprised to see Jamie's "friend" not get the podcast interview that she wanted and in my opinion that is how things should've gone. I don't hate podcasting, but to me, it wouldn't be the end of the world if they were a thing of the past either.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## DGS49

The Captain who found another job and got fucked by Frank remains "on the job," chastened, but not fired.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Thank you.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's episode was good although I think that reporter girl should've been arrested at the end for everything that she did that only made it harder for the cops to do their job.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Baez should've kicked that guy where we all know that it would've hurt because kicking people while they are already down is just the thing that the jerk was guilty of.


----------



## AFrench2

I've watched Season 1 and 2 of Blue Bloods, I need to finish it. It's pretty good  : D


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Friday night's show was awesome. I do have one question though concerning Sidney. Did his wife pass away or was it a former work partner?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Due to my own personal skepticism towards those in the psychiatry field, I can't help but wonder what the doctor was going to say in return to Frank at the end.


----------



## Jets

JOSweetHeart said:


> Friday night's show was awesome. I do have one question though concerning Sidney. Did his wife pass away or was it a former work partner?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. Due to my own personal skepticism towards those in the psychiatry field, I can't help but wonder what the doctor was going to say in return to Frank at the end.



His partner of 15 years passed away.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Thank you. 

The only thing that I have to say concerning the situation with Erin is when she was accused of being racist, why didn't she tell about how she had no problem with that lady named Monica who is sadly killed at the end of season eight?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but in my opinion, when that guy said to Jamie, "Tell my brother that he is dead to me." Jamie should've said to him in return, "Yeah, well you pretty much kicked the bucket first the day that you decided to go down the road that you have been on all this time, so if you didn't want your brother in such a game, why did you choose to show him how you decided to play it?"

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show couldn't have ended in a better way and I love how Jamie took care of Eddie's situation. What Erin said about her situation at one point couldn't be anymore true. Those who decide to remain quiet about another person's history only give that person the ability to repeat the history and to me, that may as well make them an accomplice/accessory for the person who has the negative track record. The person who helped Danny at the end, in my opinion, they couldn't be anymore in sheer and severe need of a brain transplant. What makes them think that other crimes are not motivated through one form of hate or another? When are they going to learn that anything that can happen to transgender people is no different compared to what can be done to anyone else when the rest of us are humans just like they are still...until they decide that they want to be referred to as a rhinoceros or whatever else that could come to what little minds it is that they are truly in possession of.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

After hearing in the news last night about a cop recently taking a bullet to the face, I take back what I previously said about Jamie. Because Eddie was the second cop victim and a woman victim too out of the little word that I can't say, to me, he should've been in jail without bail for a later on option. A place among the lifers would've been the perfect spot for him to reside.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to this write up *here*, this show will be back in the fall!

God bless you and everyone who makes it happen always!!!

Holly


----------



## DGS49

The actors must be getting very tired of it.  Sellick must be close to 80 by now.  The others surely want to get into other stuff.  Same with NCIS.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Yeah, its possible that cast members may be ready for other things, but if the show being renewed again doesn't tell them that enough people still love it after all of these years, I have no idea what will.

God bless you and the cast always!!!

Holly

P.S. Tom hit 76 on January 29th. The man who plays Henry hit 81 last September 30th.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but to me, we should've been allowed to see detective Baker arrest the guy who attacked her.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I cried at the end when Danny was there for that woman.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Resnic

I never liked cop shows much. I like Tom Selleck though.

I don't even know what it's about. Everytime I flip through channels and go by it marky marks brother is always threatening/yelling/beating someone up, or they are eating dinner. So that's all I know about it.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The season finale of this show couldn't have been better. According to what is said *here*, it was written as a potential series finale just in case the show had not been lucky to come back again in the fall.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Dekster

JOSweetHeart said:


> The season finale of this show couldn't have been better. According to what is said *here*, it was written as a potential series finale just in case the show had not been lucky to come back again in the fall.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



You know I read an article earlier this year that said up until the 70's, most shows didn't have season and series finales.  They were written for the most part to be stand alone episodes that the networks would watch the first 5 or 6 episodes of and decide which one they thought was the best as the first to air.

Up until I read your linked article, I had assumed Joe Hill was going to be the spin-off character.  I guess they have no clue what they are going to do with him.  He seems to mainly do a lot of NYC theater for a job, so I guess he may or may not be available for them.

I liked the finale except for the transition from Joe being shot on the ground to them being happily at the family dinner table was too much of a gap.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I know. When I saw the dinner scene, I was like, "Is there a bandage underneath Joe's shirt?"

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to what I saw at another forum that I go to, the new season of this show will begin on October 1st.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's season twelve opener was good! To me, it would be cool to see Danny hook up with that medium lady if she really does have the ability to connect with Linda. I loved seeing him sing at the end of the show, but it only made me wonder why the song was not something from the actor's days in the New Kids On The Block act.

God bless you and him and his camp always!!!

Holly

P.S. I wish someone would put a fist through the face of that captain guy who did nothing but throw everything that he had at Jamie! I am so sick of people dragging him through the dirt because of his being a Regan! Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but could Erin's boss be in trouble for not coming forward sooner about what she witnessed all them years ago? Have we seen the last of Eddie's partner as well as Nicki and Joe since there was no sign of them tonight?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My favorite part of tonight's episode was when Danny said to Anthony, "You're not going to eat me, are you?"   

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. May things go well for Eddie. I just can't help but wonder why she would want to keep her plan from Jamie when he would only be her biggest cheerleader. So, have we seen the last of her partner? The reason why Officer Rachel was teamed up with her in the first place was because Eddie's previous partner was arrested.


----------



## DGS49

The story line of Eddie surreptitiously taking classes for the Sergeant's exam was a HUGE stretch.  And even if she did it, she would not do it in such a way that would CERTAINLY make Jamie think something was up.

The writers have finally lost it.  I call Bullshit.


----------



## Dekster

Did they explain why the other of Danny's sons just reappeared around the family dinner table this season?  I do not recall them doing so but there he is....


----------



## Dekster

JOSweetHeart said:


> My favorite part of tonight's episode was when Danny said to Anthony, "You're not going to eat me, are you?"
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. May things go well for Eddie. I just can't help but wonder why she would want to keep her plan from Jamie when he would only be her biggest cheerleader. So, have we seen the last of her partner? The reason why Officer Rachel was teamed up with her in the first place was because Eddie's previous partner was arrested.



I read an article that indicated that the actress who plays Eddie implied that she would be doing more undercover work this season, and possibly with the Joe Hill character at some point.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's episode only makes me wonder how Danny has been able to make it financially without Linda. Both the boys are in college and with Linda gone, the only family income is what Danny gets unless both boys have jobs when they are not in class. Is it possible that Danny got anything from Linda's passing being a work related accident since she was at her job when it happened?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## DGS49

They almost never address the common financial concerns of life on this show - or many other scripted shows.  One can suppose that Danny's wife had a pretty good life insurance policy, working as a union nurse.  The family home, shared by the old commissioners would be well into seven figures in value, but could have been purchased long ago.

The Commissioner would have retired long ago in real life.  The job at the NFL would have been the icing on the cake that anyone in his position would have pounced on.  The side issue of the daughter running for DA would not have even entered into it.

Still a good show.  It will end when Tom S gets too old or too sick to continue.  Word is that he is close to 300 lbs, but carries it well in the clothing on the show.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I've read that Tom Selleck is six feet and four inches tall. What would be considered a more healthy weight if his current weight isn't anywhere close?

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## DudleySmith

I keep falling asleep just as the show gets started, so I've missed the last three episodes. aaargh. I guess I will just have to quit waking up so early in the day(1:30-2:30 A.M) and working outside until it gets too hot; cool weather will help. I'm awake now because of a 4 hour nap around Noon.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Go *here* to watch the show at the CBS website whenever you can if doing so is an option for you.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but I do have one question. Why were handcuffs placed on that girl who held the gun at the end of the show if she has diplomatic immunity? At the end of a season seven episode, another lady with diplomatic immunity shoots her abusive husband right in the back and nothing is done to her. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The name of that season seven episode is The One That Got Away.


----------



## Dekster

JOSweetHeart said:


> Tonight's show was good, but I do have one question. Why were handcuffs placed on that girl who held the gun at the end of the show if she has diplomatic immunity? At the end of a season seven episode, another lady with diplomatic immunity shoots her abusive husband right in the back and nothing is done to her.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. The name of that season seven episode is The One That Got Away.



I noticed that little plot hole too.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to what I read *here*, tonight's episode is going to be good.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but one thing that I didn't catch is the girl that Anthony and Erin were dealing with. We know that she had someone killed while in jail, but is she guilty of the murder that got her put away in the first place? She said that she was lied about and the person who she said lied is the person that she had taken out.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Dekster

JOSweetHeart said:


> Tonight's show was good, but one thing that I didn't catch is the girl that Anthony and Erin were dealing with. We know that she had someone killed while in jail, but is she guilty of the murder that got her put away in the first place? She said that she was lied about and the person who she said lied is the person that she had taken out.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



She was but I forgot how they explained it.  Something about the gun that was supposed to exonerate her actually proving her guilt.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This weekend's show was good though I think that girl who tried to take out Danny should've been given the opportunity to kick her rapist where it hurts at the end. I cried when Frank gave Joe Jr. the picture of his dad and the person who put a stop to what Eddie and her new partner eventually walked in on was great writing! Speaking of Eddie's new partner, if he has such a huge resentment towards the Regan family, why does he have anything to do with the NYPD in such a way?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good although I don't get why Sid had to fire such a name over into Garret's direction at the end. To me, the man who gives us that character has done an awesome job at keeping his weight off. He's done a way much more better job than I have.

God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who is hanging on for dear life where her own dieting is concerned)


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. I love the direction that Eddie and Jamie's situation went in. This may be the first time that Jamie has ever talked about Officer Cruz who of course is who he was partnered with before he and Eddie ever met. To me, Anthony should've been allowed a punch or two where his cousin is concerned even after the favor that his cousin did for him at the end of the episode. Why? To me, what his cousin is still guilty of is about as bad as it gets.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Next week's show looks like it is going to be another good one.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

What Jamie said to Henry at the end of tonight's show made me bawl my eyes out because I never knew what it was like to have a grand dad. The only one in my family that I knew was worthless. Even though Eddie got a hug from her new partner, I still only have one thing to say to the woman: Blame the dip sticky doctor, woman!"

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The Danny and Detective Baez situation, I did not see coming. To me, if the man has to lose a sister, it should be the one that he didn't pick out himself.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show couldn't have been better. When Sid said to Jamie, "You're just like your old man.", I was like, "What did you expect?"

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I loved the dinner scene. My first kiss? I'll tell you about it once it has happened.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show couldn't have been better. My most favorite part was the dinner scene. My first concert was Sawyer Brown in 1986 at age 4 in Jacksonville, FL. Sadly though I had to leave not long after the show started due to my inability to deal with how loud the music was. I did eventually see the act later when I was older in 1994 I believe it was and actually a second time was garnered in 2005. To me, there is no better band.

God bless you and each past and present member always!!!

Holly

P.S. For real though, Sawyer Brown in my opinion is the most underappreciated band to have ever existed.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was awesome. I am glad that there was no expiration date for the track record of the guy that Eddie wanted Erin to help her bust. What Danny had to tell that boy at the end couldn't have been anymore right. A dead person can't preserve the beautiful and precious memory of another dead person and the situation with Jamie and Joe was perfect. I love how Jamie didn't hesitate to point out all that Joe missed out on by not having his dad for a better influence.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I pray that Tom Selleck has himself a safe and awesome 77th birthday today!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good although I cried at the end for Henry. The good thing though is that he couldn't have asked for better company. I most definitely understand where Eddie was coming from during the dinner scene, and I am glad to see that she and her new partner are getting along. I felt bad for Frank. Of course, we won't know if that lady pays him another visit once she learns about her husband, but if she were to be in Frank's face again, right then in my opinion would be the perfect opportunity for him to tell her about what happened to Joe. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. What Anthony said to Erin about kids who have law breaking parents is true, but to me, Anthony is lucky that his "friend" has never spit in his face, especially with cops being looked at the way that people look at them these days, but at the end of the day, I guess that woman know that she has no one to blame but her dad.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to what I have read *here*, legendary actor Tony Danza will be a part of tonight's episode. He will be playing a lieutenant.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show couldn't have been better. The storyline brought to life by legendary actor Tony Danza only made me think of a cousin that I have who in my opinion needs to be kicked to the curb should doing that be the only way for him to finally get clean. The last scene that Erin and Joe Jr. have together only made me resent his mother even more. Her silence at the end of the day was a favor to absolutely no one. The situation concerning Eddie only brings me to something that I've wondered about for a while. Are there two different kinds of sergeant positions? Jamie has been one for a few years now. He still wears the cop uniform. When the show first started, Danny who of course is a detective did his reporting to Sid who at the time was also a sergeant. The only time that I remember seeing Sid in a cop uniform is when he got his lieutenant's promotion in season five. Do any detectives report to Jamie with his being a sergeant as well or is he a different kind of sergeant compared to the kind of sergeant that Sid used to be?

God bless you and each cast member and my family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show couldn't have been better. That final scene concerning Jamie's situation was golden. I was like, "Considering what y'all deal with out there, you should only be an oasis to one another." I don't normally say this, but I appreciate Erin. Sadly though, and nothing against Anthony because to me, he is awesome, but in my opinion, Erin shows more loyalty towards him compared to what her own family gets out of her.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Next week is going to be the 250th episode. I hope that we get to see Nicki and Jack and that Joe Jr. is in there too.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* to see what will be happening during tomorrow night's 250th episode.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but to me, Anthony should've been shown going off on that man and the woman who put the man up to handing that job over as a way of trying to get a rise out of Erin. He could've said to that woman, "If you want to hate Erin, I can't stop you, but why should I or anyone else be dragged into the middle of your feud with her?" Then, he could've said to that man, "What was going to be in it for you when agreeing to help this woman? In my opinion, all that you did was dig your own hole!!!"

To me, due to how many times the law had been called to the location, Eddie and her partner should've just arrested all three of them guys at the beginning of the show and because she and her partner apparently are the cops who had to go each time, not busting them in my opinion only made Eddie and her partner look lazy. My only question is what kind of building were they in? If it consisted of nothing but rental places instead of condominiums which of course can be bought, the landlord should've been a part of the picture. They too could've been arrested if they knew of the friction and never did anything about it like evict all three of the guys for example.

I get why that lady won't be returning to one PP. She wants to prove to herself and maybe even the person who shot her that she can get past what they did to her.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I love how Henry got to be the person who made the needed difference where Eddie's situation was concerned. I do wonder about the guy who showed up at the hospital for Anthony's brother. If he truly did foot the medical bill, where did he get the money that paid for it?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good although in my opinion, the way that Danny's situation ended was sad. I love how Jamie's situation ended and what Eddie had to say to him was like the cherry that completes the ice cream sundae.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* for the news that all fans of this show have been waiting on.   

God bless you and the cast always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was awesome, but I do have one question. What song was being done for Jamie at the end?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The season finale is next week.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, the best part of tonight's season finale is hearing Joe say, "You have three Regans here!"

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I am surprised that Detective Baez is getting approved for what she is signing herself up for considering the fact that she is not married.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw it said at another forum that I go to that this show will be back on October 7th!   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to this write up *here*, the season 12 DVD will be released on August 30th.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's season 13 opener was good although, I wish that Joe Jr. had been allowed to be a little bit more thorough before Danny stopped him from going too far near the end.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Am I the only one who hates how short the preview for the next new episode has become?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. Jamie and Eddie's final scene was a good one. The case that Danny and Detective Baez focused on was a sad one, however, everything that learned about the subject of sleeping, I do not doubt for a second. I am no stranger to the world of dieting and one thing that I have learned is that the bed is where a person's weight is truly lost.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. To me, the money to pay for the damage that was done to Eddie's car should come from both her partner and his ex and if anyone stuck out like a sore thumb between Jamie and Anthony, it will never be Jamie. I could be wrong, but I think that the girl that they were following overheard Anthony's voice when he mentioned Rikers. The baby that Detective Baez adopted couldn't be any more precious! The more that I see Maggie the more that I hope that she and Danny get together at some point. The situation concerning Frank was good too. I can't blame him for his feelings towards the late former commissioner, but yeah, if he had done nothing but trash the man during the funeral, at the end of the day what good difference would it have made with the man being gone already? To me, if a person moves you enough and not in a good way, why waste your time going to their memorial service let alone giving any kind of speech about them?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. To me, Danny couldn't have looked better when he was shown wearing them glasses at the jewelry store. The guy that he speaks to in his final scene, I hope that man only ended up sticking his watch into a safe and leaving it there. What happened in Erin's final scene didn't surprise me. Considering the track record that she and that lady already have with one another, Erin is lucky that she even still has a job. What happens in Jamie's final scene was a cool surprise and what happens during Frank's final scene I hope was that the officer decided to not resign.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show in my opinion couldn't have been better. I am glad that things turned out well for Eddie in the end and that her lady boss was at least nice enough to explain why she was giving Eddie the rip that she was giving her. Danny's decision to not have that man be arrested in the end didn't surprise me. All that I could do was think of the man that Linda stood in front of at the end of season five. That man tonight with Danny was only trying to point out that sometimes even if the cops do all that they can do, things can still go badly which is why he did what he decided to do about his situation. Frank having that group of people surround that man at the end of the episode was pure golden and what was addressed during the dinner scene only made me think of the Brooks & Dunn song named "You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone". During the second verse, it is said "There's not much chance we're going to make it if I'm the only one who is trying." In other words, if both sides are not willing to go about things in a more civil way, nothing good is ever going to get accomplished. 

God bless you and Brooks & Dunn always!!!

Holly

P.S. My three final words: More Baker please.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but I have a question. The boy that was with Danny and Jamie at the end, was he arrested still or was he free to go in the end?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Any episode that includes Joe Jr. to me is a good one. I just wish that he had asked Erin during their final scene together if she was as hard on his dad as she is on Danny and Jamie.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. I love how Anthony's daughter was able to get a thank you from the daughter of her teacher. To me, what Danny said to Detective Baez about Joe should've been said to Jamie and Erin when Danny was there with them talking about Jamie's car. Erin and Jamie then would've learned why Danny has grown such an attitude towards Jamie's new work position. If anything, I believe that they would've understood his frame of mind perfectly. I wouldn't be surprised if they worry about Danny being out there working the very job that Joe worked when he got killed.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The cop that Frank wanted to fire in my opinion did have a point about how he would've been written about in the newspaper if he had sprung into action. He would've been painted to look like the villain no matter what he would've done.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. To me, the mayor is a wuss. If he didn't want eyes on him in such a way, he never should've become the mayor.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Does anymore know what game was being played in the final scene?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

One thing that I didn't say earlier concerns what Frank says to the mayor. When he said that two wrongs do not make a right, I was like, "They do when you are in math class." A positive is what you get when you multiply a negative times a negative.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I am also glad that Eddie's partner was cleared on any wrong doing because she has already been with one partner who only ended up getting busted, officer Maya Thomas that is. Officer Rachel Witten took her place and now she is with officer Luis Badillo which I hope is how it stays until one or both are promoted. To me, a female cop should always be partnered with a male because of the extra strength that you know a male cop will always possess.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's episode was awesome. The family dinner was my most favorite scene. I couldn't believe that Frank kept the vandalism from the rest of the family. I am rather surprised that they didn't see it for themselves what happened where Joe's name is. They all could've come at different times to visit him on his birthday as well as when the new stone went up. Kudos to the lady who gives us Erin for once out of me. She directed tonight's show.

God bless you and Bridget always!!!

Holly

P.S. My only complaint was having to see Joe Jr.'s mother again. When I listened to her and Frank, I only wanted to rip every hair out of her head again. If Joe Sr. had been an abusive person, I would've understood why she never told him that she had gotten pregnant, but he was the exact opposite and, in my opinion, did not deserve to have such a big secret be kept from him. At the end of the day, the only person that she did a favor for was her own skank self. Thanks to her, Joe Jr. and the rest of the Regan family were ripped off completely.


----------

